# Any one play Magic the Gathering



## Ice fyre (Aug 29, 2007)

Just a quickie just wondered if anyone plays this Collectable Card Game anymore?


----------



## bruno-1012 (Aug 29, 2007)

Not played for a while - 5th edition I think.

Used to have lunchtime games between three of us in the office.  Had a table set up in a storeroom.

Held the occasional party for half a dozen or so players at my place.

I still have my decks though.


----------



## Overread (Aug 29, 2007)

Never encountered this game at school, but ran across it at the geek meeting place - you know university; where geek density dramatically increases - and became addicted. Though I have yet to master the game I find it fun to play and really like the artwork that goes on the cards.


----------



## Quokka (Aug 30, 2007)

Played this game for a bit a good 10 years or more ago (I remember Mirage was the current edition), then a few years back I started playing online. You buy the cards as normal but it wasnt all that bad, the game itself is free to download (though huge) I spent maybe ~ $200 but that was spread out over more than 3 years and I ended up with 5 or 6 playable decks, to varying degrees 

At any time you can trade the cards from online to 'real' versions, I haven't played in ages now but its nice to know if I ever want to, I just need to find my username and password and the collection's still there.


----------



## Space Smith (Aug 30, 2007)

Ice fyre said:


> Just a quickie just wondered if anyone plays this Collectable Card Game anymore?



Played the game 12/13 years ago 

I made up a red and green deck that just about obliterated everyone else. Rapid destructive development 

Still have the cards. Great concept.


----------



## Ice fyre (Sep 25, 2007)

Sorry for not geting back to you all.

I started in Marcadian Masques when Virgin used to sell the cards, working with green for a while but trying to set up a good black mercanary deck. Got two Cetarian overlords but lost the will to play a bit latley. Might just dig oot my decks and see.

Any thoughts welcome or deck lists if you feel mad enough.


----------



## Quokka (Sep 26, 2007)

Most of mine were tribal, they're an easy and cheap way of building a competative deck. My first and probably still one of the best is a solo white cleric deck which pretty quickly can be like trying to make a dent in water. 

At one point I wanted a solo red deck that wasn't simply direct damage or land destruction so I built one that started with Silth Firewalkers and all the 'either or' cards like browbeat, skullscorch etc plus the artifact that lets you double up sorceries, sure its a bit cheesy and some people take being beaten by it better than others but if I have to sit through sliver, elf and artifact decks I don't feel too guilty about pulling this one out every now and again.

I was just starting to get the wizard deck happening the last time I was playing. It all started because I liked willbenders so I added fatespinners, Meloku and some others. I was starting to win more than I lost with it but it still needs some work.

I think one hint that still holds true is that your deck should be 60 cards with very, very few exceptions. If your main strategy doesnt involve digging through the deck alot (or stripping both players of cards and winning by having more) then anything more than 60 cards is just reducing the chances of getting your best combination, each deck should have clear strategy/s, focus on that and cut out what you have to.

White and blue are still my favourite colours, I occasionaly use red or green but Im yet to make a black deck that was any good even though its probably the toughest colour solo. So what about everyone else favourite colours or card types?


----------



## Quokka (Sep 26, 2007)

Just noticed that when I edited the above post I cut out what decks I had. from memory the last time I played I had 5 main decks:

The Faithful (cleric, white)
Infantry (Soldier, white)
Beasts (red/Green)
Wizards (blue)
Red deck rolleyes

I don't know why I named the first two and not the others but i did. One other thing that helped improve my decks was specialist land. There are some really great specialist land cards but make sure they're the right ones for each deck, I bought a few sets of the urza's mine etc thinking they'd be great, heaps of mana but I slowly cut them out of each deck in favour of specific land cards until I ended up trading them all together. I'd guess though that having access to all the cards online makes it alot easier to put a deck together and cheaper.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Sep 27, 2007)

Space Smith said:


> Played the game 12/13 years ago
> 
> I made up a red and green deck that just about obliterated everyone else. Rapid destructive development
> 
> Still have the cards. Great concept.



Holy crappoliola! Thats about how long ago I played, since I stopped when my son was born--no money to waste, LOL. 

He has all our cards now.

Spore decks = kick butt.


----------

